# nvq



## mikeyblack (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello. Quick question, I work as a chippy on a site in central London. My boss asked my to show him NVQ level 2 in carpentry by summer.
Do u know where do I get this NVQ?


----------



## poisonfangs (Jul 20, 2009)

Your NVQ or (National Vocational Qualification) can be found at most major colleges/universities. They offer courses for you to train and obtain your certifications.


----------



## cens_con (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi!
NVQ is a qualification that is introduces by the UK Government for people that work in construction industry.


----------

